#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  動物星球:真實猛龍 科學的假設

## 黑倫

這部片我只前看過幾次 今天他再次播出
裡面是說著龍怎麼噴火 飛行 等
或是與龍相關的故事
用電腦呈現出龍的棲息地 生態環境 或龍的身體構造等
雖然是否真實還未確定但就算知的有也不足為奇
http://www.animalplanet.com.tw/tv-schedule/
↑↑↑動物星球的節目表
http://www.mywonder.com/html/81/t-53781.html
↑↑↑相關網站
信不信就因獸而異OwO
我不是邊吃鳳梨邊看電視看到的(被踹
 :jcdragon-bad:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## Norya.Polaris

這個我知道耶OWO//
我之前小學的時候(????就有看過了OWO//
超好看的XDDDD雖然內容真實度不可考但我還是選擇相信WWWWWW
畢竟地球上或許真的有也說不定>W<只是他們躲起來了(?????
YouTube找到的影片連結OWO//:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FIDeOOL52Q

----------

